

Ask HN: How to deal with a negative SEO campaign? - ksar

Hey all, I&#x27;d be really appreciative of any advice the HN community has in dealing with a negative SEO campaign against our site&#x27;s blog (blog.stylekick.com). Whoever is hitting us is using multiple registrars in multiple geographies. Right now my options are to reach out to individual registrars, or use Google&#x27;s disavow tool. The campaign seems to be ongoing - so I&#x27;m not sure if the disavow tool is our best bet.
======
rankcaptain
Don't bother disavowing...start a new site. People get hung up on the disavow
process, but it is rarely effective in my experience. I'd also NegSEO them
back...why would you just let them wail away on your site without fighting
back? A dose of their own medicine will teach them to not mess with you again.

------
DG00
God I hate negative SEO... I hope everything works out man.

